# Moving to HK



## Kuvshynova Anna

Hello everybody!
Please, give some information about the average income in HK. I am going to move there soon and have to discuss my income with my company, but I can't find any information about the cost of living in HK. How much should you earn per year to have a comfortable life there? where is better to rent an appartment - in the center, or somewhere else?
Any information will be appreciated.
Thank you in advance for your reply!


----------



## Sweetmother

Salary depends on your career. 

$ for life a money - about HK $10,000/month


----------



## Shindhyq

It really depends on the lifestyle you are used to or desire there is a broad spectrum here


----------



## The Don

yea Im planning on moving to Hong Kong too once im Done with College here in Makati Philippines... but hey people who just moved there to hong kong did you get a citizenship before you moved there or did you get one when you were already there in Hong Kong? I need some new Moving advice. Any info would be good. Thanks guys


----------



## HKtoNY

Hi Anna

I depends upon what life style you have. We have a high end apartment which is very expensive but a 800 sq ft 2 bed in the centre will cost you about 15,000 HK$ per month. Pizza from somewhere cheap like Pizza Hut will cost you 130 HK% a glass of wine in an OK bar will cost about 60HK$. like everywhere you can eat cheap - if you like chicken noodle soup and other chinese foods.... personally I don't. Cinema costs about 60HK$ per person. I went to see Kylie last month and the ticket was 1900HK$ 
groceries can be as cheap or as expensive as you want them to be. you can buy from markets or imported food from supermarkets.
You can get almost EVERYTHING here... you just pay for it. 

The average LOCAL sarary is about 20,000HK$ but lots of thoes people still live with parents or in tiny apartments on the mainland - not HK island.


----------



## HKtoNY

bigmen said:


> Hong Kong, business average...
> 
> some information pls...


Not sure what you want to know....??


----------



## bechampions

well put it this way, land is very expensive in hong kong so dont expect to live in an american neighbourhood with houses unless ur loaded. an average household here is about 800-1000 square feet. cost of living is expensvie i would say bu then it depends on what kind of a lifestyle ur looking for


----------



## Ricochet

*Expat Documentary*

New TV Series

Does the country of your parents’ or grandparents’ birth fascinate you? Would you consider moving there for a better standard of living?


Ricochet, the makers of Channel 4's 'No Going Back' and ‘Danger Women’ are producing a new TV series that follows the growing trend of “Brain Gain” and “Reverse Migration”.


Thousands of British born people are capitalizing on their UK education, skills and experience, and leaving the UK in favour of potentially better work or business opportunities where their families originally came from – in destinations like Asia, Africa, China, Hong Kong and the Caribbean. 


They are also attracted by the lifestyle there and are keen to explore their cultural roots.


In Bangalore alone, the southern Indian IT city, it is estimated that more than 40,000 Indian IT professionals have arrived back from the UK and US to take up work. 


Ricochet are looking for four 2nd or 3rd generation British families, who will be given the opportunity to 'road test' a new life in the country of their parents or grandparents birth for several months, to explore their cultural heritage and to see whether they could live there permanently. During their stay, they will apply for jobs, put their children in school and rent a property. They might like it so much, they decide they want to stay. 


If you and your family are thinking about making such a move, or have always wanted to find out what life would be like where your parents or grandparents come from, call RICOCHET on 01273 224 816 or email [email protected].


----------



## letty_da_florist

by the latest figures, fresh grad from top university in hong kong salaries ranges from 9000 to 14000. entry salary for fireman and policeman are around 17000, for example, with many subsidies and benefits, just to put things into prospective. 

cheers!


----------



## S.K

*HK Immigration*

Hi 
I want to ask process of Immigration to Hong Kong. I have recently checked the website and found a new point based system to get a work visa for HK
Can any one give some info about that


----------



## Ash2Dust

One good place to look for affordable and nice apartments is the new terrotorities( like shatin, tung chung, etc)

you can find decent sized apts for a cheaper price than middle of kowloon or central. The trek to the central areas will take up to 45 minutes though..


----------



## hkbba

If your company sends you to HK you should definitely ask for extra money to pay the rent since renting a place is really expansive. You furthermore pay a lot for food, of course you can go to local restaurants and snack bars to eat for 2-3 bugs but you will prefer some western food after a while which has the same price as in western countries, sometimes even more expansive since the quality is great.
I am in HK every month for business and private reasons and I always spend way too much. Next year I am supposed to move to HK and I will definitely fight for a salary increase of more than 30%.

Cheers, 

BBA


----------

